# 2 MUST HAVE items.



## Diane (Oct 14, 2011)

*1.-Natural Antibiotic - Garlic - 4-6 cloves =1 dose Penicillin*
*Crush Garlic *cloves and *apply to sole of foot*. *Wrap with cloth *or gauze. Do this for *7 to 10 days*. Just as you would Penicillin.
It's best to *apply at night before going to bed*. If you have sensitive skin and the garlic seems to burn, add a LITTLE olive oil.
Shower in the morning and repeat every night.
Try to replenish the flora in the intestines by eating yogurt or taking probiotics after the garlic treatment, or any antibiotic treatment.

*2.- STOP BLEEDING - Cayenne Pepper Powder [/B]- Simply place powder on the wound. Bleeding will stop in 10-12 seconds!If the wound is severe, mix 1 tsp. cayenne pepper powder with an 8oz. glass of extra warm water. Not hot, hot water, just extra warm. 
Drinking it will also stop internal bleeding. 
Cayenne Pepper Powder can also stop Heart Attacks, Strokes, save drowning victims. 
It has many uses. You can go online and learn how to make an oil from it (which must be kept in the refrigerator)
You should carry some in your bug out bag, your car, your purse, everywhere. You would think that it would sting like crazy but it doesn't.
It has even worked on gaping wounds cut to the bone. It is also anti fungal. 
Do some research on how to use Cayenne Pepper and Garlic.
Clearly, they are a must have! You can grow them yourself and save some money.*


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting information!

I take garlic extracts every other day or so... just cause I have them and heard they are good for you.

Im curious. How does mixing the pepper with water help with severe cuts.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Diane said:


> *1.-Natural Antibiotic - Garlic - 4-6 cloves =1 dose Penicillin*
> *Crush Garlic *cloves and *apply to sole of foot*. *Wrap with cloth *or gauze. Do this for *7 to 10 days*. Just as you would Penicillin.
> It's best to *apply at night before going to bed*. If you have sensitive skin and the garlic seems to burn, add a LITTLE olive oil.
> Shower in the morning and repeat every night.
> ...


*

I'm growing both!*


----------



## Diane (Oct 14, 2011)

You put the pepper powder directly on the cut to stop bleeding, if it is severe, you drink it to also help stop the bleeding. It works by equalizing the blood pressure in the body, instead of it gathering at the wound. 
If there is no wound but just internal bleeding, it does the same as above.

Also, it must be garlic cloves that are crushed. It can't be powder or suppliments. Also, I don't believe a jar of minced garlic works. I think it has to be fresh minced/crushed.
Everything that I have read states that in order for any garlic to be good for the body it must have a garlic smell. Otherwise you lose the vital properties that make it useful.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Diane said:


> You put the pepper powder directly on the cut to stop bleeding, if it is severe, you drink it to also help stop the bleeding. It works by equalizing the blood pressure in the body, instead of it gathering at the wound.
> If there is no wound but just internal bleeding, it does the same as above.
> 
> Also, it must be garlic cloves that are crushed. It can't be powder or suppliments. Also, I don't believe a jar of minced garlic works. I think it has to be fresh minced/crushed.
> Everything that I have read states that in order for any garlic to be good for the body it must have a garlic smell. Otherwise you lose the vital properties that make it useful.


Very interesting. So for a severe cut you would apply it to the cut itself AND drink some in water. I like Cayenne pepper on mac & cheese and other stuff. My wife... not so much.


----------



## Diane (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha, yes, it's hot! I don't really eat it or use it much but I think I may try to expand my culinary limitations and go for the heat!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I put Cayenne pepper in LOTS of things...spaghetti sauce, soups, rice dishes, pasta dishes, hot chocolate...

I put garlic in all those things (except the hot chocolate  ) also.

I don't know what I'd do without it/them - life would be so bland!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

there is a really good book i got a couple years ago and highly recommend regarding this.
it's called: Herbal Antibiotics, natural alternatives for treating drug resistant bacteria.
by Stephen Harrod Buhner (foreword by James A. Duke, phd
highly recommend this book. it has taught me a lot and is basic good stuff.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

spider webs stop bleeding too...I love garlic


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

Interesting. I would have thought cayenne would make it worse, being a blood thinner and all.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Powdered Yarrow is great for stopping blood too. Causes almost instant clotting in wounds.
It grows like weeds in my yard.


----------



## MimiCT (Oct 22, 2012)

Cayenne on an open wound would burn like crazy! I can't imagine doing that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Cayenne on an open wound would burn like crazy! I can't imagine doing that.


QuikClot and other stop-bleeding powders burn also. I wonder if that is just part of the process. A little burn is always better than bleeding to death.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Diane said:


> *1.-Natural Antibiotic - Garlic - 4-6 cloves =1 dose Penicillin*
> *Crush Garlic *cloves and *apply to sole of foot*. *Wrap with cloth *or gauze. Do this for *7 to 10 days*. Just as you would Penicillin.
> It's best to *apply at night before going to bed*. If you have sensitive skin and the garlic seems to burn, add a LITTLE olive oil.
> Shower in the morning and repeat every night.
> ...


*

Cayenne pepper stopping heart attacks or strokes seems counter productive based on what you're saying that it stops bleeding.

Stopping bleeding means forming a clot, and forming a clot, whether it's a thrombosis or an embolism is what is causing the AMI or the CVA. Increasing the clotting activity by stopping bleeding would only make the medical emergency worse.

The reason why people take aspirin to help prevent heart attacks is because it tells the platelets in your blood not to form clots, and since your body replaces the platelets in your blood every 24 hours, you take 1 a day and your blood doesn't clot, and therefore, lowers your risk to AMI & CVA. (heart attack and stroke)

I'm not saying that cayenne pepper isn't capable of being a home remedy, but the instances you're listing it for seem opposed and I'll have to look into it a lot more; and I'd also like to point out that I'm not any kind of a medical expert, I'm an EMT student, not a Dr, nurse or a paramedic or anything like that... but AMI and CVA are right in our wheelhouse and we're trained on that quite a bit.

-Dak*


----------

